# Official poster for UFC 159: Jones vs. Sonnen



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - whadda ya thing?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Generic poster is generic.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if UFC sometimes mixed up their posters. It's always just faces next to each other. But I get that they want to make it feel like a sport and not entertainment. But this poster isn't too inspiring.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sonnen looks scared, and rightfully so.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Really wish the UFC would invest in their posters. They're never awe inspiring or breath taking.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

meh...its a pretty average poster, but its not horrible. 

With that said, the amount of events UFC holds and the amount of posters they have to make is massive. So obviously not everyone will look great, but for bigger events like this one, they should put more effort into it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen looks like he just saw Jones step into the showers.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonnen looks like he's about to cry... that's the same look we are gonna see on his face right before Jon Jones delivers the last fatal blow.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Their posters suck.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL. Sonnen looks scared shitless and Jones looks like he's about to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like Jones is also holding the worlds smallest UFC belt!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

crappy poster UFC really stink at everything in the promotional department


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Killz said:


> Looks like Jones is also holding the worlds smallest UFC belt!


nah, it's one of the smaller sideplates that are on his shoulder:











I kinda like this poster, not as cluttered as they usually are, and the colours are nice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oh yeah... derp!


----------



## latestwebwonder (Jan 16, 2013)

*Jones!*

For sure Jones will win again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda like it it looks gritty not the typical airbrushed look


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not the most exciting poster ever. Then again, neither is the fight IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

war sonnen!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

thanks troll!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol you guys saying that Sonnen looks scared... you guys really think these were taken with both guys next to each other??? These pictures im sure are old as hell and constantly re used. We have seen them re use pictures up to 3 years old. GSP confirmed this even.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

They may as well bring Tank back for all the good Rampage will do. Yawn.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

:confused05:


----------

